

☺.com - monsterix
http://xn--74h.com/

======
NoodleIncident
Interesting that the domain to the right doesn't display the smiley, but the
link itself does.

~~~
dspillett
This is for the same reason browsers have stopped showing unicode characters
in address bars: it is possible to create a sequence of characters that looks
so like another host name that a naive user could be fooled into thinking they
are looking at something entirely different, and this was used by many a
phishing scam for a while.

If a malicious poster had manufactured a unicode string that _looked_ like
microsoft.com and posted a link here, the fact that the hostname is presented
in its source form would reveal the duplicity.

------
joezydeco
Well, it's got a way to go to beat [http://💩.la/](http://💩.la/)

~~~
monsterix
I don't see the special character on this one. On FF/Ubuntu.

